# All right, here's a pop quiz



## gradygirl (Sep 30, 2006)

How do you know if you drink too much?

a) You're being TCERTed.

b) You're friends, who are completely blasted themselves, think you are too drunk and need treatment.

c) You get mad at the medic who is treating you because he just called you out and you can't handle it, so you start to pout in the back of the truck.

d) You start crying and ask the other medic to hold your hand while the medic you pissed off is giving you and IV.

e) You put the following message sent to you by the Health Center onto your webpage...

_I only have the information in the report sent to me by Dean C---. During the first weekend of the semester you were found in the wee hours of the morning to have been so inebriated that you were sleeping on the hood of a car in the parking lot. Dean C--- would like you to have this appointment to see if there are any issues that T------ can help you identify._​
f) ALL OF THE ABOVE.

Friggin moron...


----------



## c-spine (Sep 30, 2006)

lmao. 

What exactly is TCERT?


----------



## davis513 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm Guessing it's "Trinity College Emergency Response Team".

You can check out their web site at http://www.trincoll.edu/orgs/tcert/

Davis513


----------



## c-spine (Sep 30, 2006)

oh! lol.... thanks!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 30, 2006)

That's us! Though I'm sad to say that the website is WOEFULLY outdated. I'm actually creating a new one, so check back soon...


----------



## SwissEMT (Sep 30, 2006)

What sort of care does TCERT provide?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 30, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> d) You start crying and ask the other medic to hold your hand while the medic you pissed off is giving you and IV.


 
I don't imbibe any more, but if I did, I think I'd want the medic I *hadn't* pissed off to be holding that needle.  We all know how the after effects of stress could make a person's hand shake <g> and I'd hate it if that hand contained an 18 ga. that was getting ready to enter my skin...


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> I don't imbibe any more, but if I did, I think I'd want the medic I *hadn't* pissed off to be holding that needle.  We all know how the after effects of stress could make a person's hand shake <g> and I'd hate it if that hand contained an 18 ga. that was getting ready to enter my skin...


At least it isn't a 12 gauge?


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 30, 2006)

MMiz said:


> At least it isn't a 12 gauge?



It was at least a 14...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am still trying to locate 12 gauge IV caths... in my nearly 30 years of EMS and Level I Trauma Centers I have yet seen any. 14g is the biggest I can locate. Now, many years ago we did have a "trauma IV " that was a 8 French cath with a 20g cath inducer and a scalper so one can introduce the cath if the cath got stuck while introducing the cath. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Oct 1, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> I am still trying to locate 12 gauge IV caths... in my nearly 30 years of EMS and Level I Trauma Centers I have yet seen any. 14g is the biggest I can locate. Now, many years ago we did have a "trauma IV " that was a 8 French cath with a 20g cath inducer and a scalper so one can introduce the cath if the cath got stuck while introducing the cath.
> 
> R/r 911


I've seen them in Moore Medical (I think)... I've also seen them in airway kits...

As for actually seeing one in person... nope, not yet. And If I EVER see one in me, I'm going to kill someone.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 2, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> How do you know if you drink too much?
> 
> 
> f) ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> ...



So, how bad was your hangover? Did you wake up with a nasty headache?


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 2, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> So, how bad was your hangover? Did you wake up with a nasty headache?



Hahaha, I wish. No, I was on call from 18:00 on Friday to 09:00 this morning.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 3, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> I am still trying to locate 12 gauge IV caths... in my nearly 30 years of EMS and Level I Trauma Centers I have yet seen any. 14g is the biggest I can locate. Now, many years ago we did have a "trauma IV " that was a 8 French cath with a 20g cath inducer and a scalper so one can introduce the cath if the cath got stuck while introducing the cath.
> 
> R/r 911



Rid, we carried 12's on the 'copter (12 x 3.5"). They were in the decompression / pericardiocentisis pouch. Never used 'em though, but god was I tempted sometimes............


----------

